# Bachoqueta



## DCPaco

Hola Foreros Catalanes:

Un "tío muy majo" que conocí hace algo de tiempo me dio una receta para una Paella Valenciana y uno de los ingredientes era (la) "bachoqueta" pero no logré entender qué era la bachoqueta...¿acaso existe un equivalente de este ingrediente en castellano?

Saludos a todos y gracias!

Paco


----------



## babep

Tu amigo se debía referir a "bajoca" o en diminutivo "bajoqueta", o sea judias verdes tiernas o las vainas tiernas (sin frutos todavía) de otras leguminosas como guisantes, habas..


----------



## Samaruc

La respuesta de Babep es perfecta. 

Sólo añadiré que "bachoqueta" forma parte de los catalanismos que muchos castellanoparlantes de Valencia dicen de forma inadvertida. Otro ingrediente típico de la paella con el que sucede algo parecido es el "garrofó" (una especie de judía blanca grande y aplanada) que mucha gente castellaniza como "garrofón" (aunque, en este caso, no me consta que exista traducción al castellano de "garrofó").

Salut i bon profit!


----------



## DCPaco

Mil gracias a los dos por contestarme y tan completamente--como siempre.

Saludos!

Paco


----------



## Tomby

DCPaco: ¡Saludos cordiales!
Estoy de acuerdo con lo expuesto por mis compañeros. "Bachoqueta" es la pronunciación de una parte de la Región Valenciana de "bajoqueta" y, a su vez, esta palabra es un diminutivo de "bajoca". Por ejemplo, en mi comarca pronunciamos la "j" como la pronunciaría un francés "_*je* suis_" y no como una "ch" española de "*cha*to".
El "garrofón" que menciona Samaruc es conocido en algunas comarcas valencianas como "garrofó" y en otras como en la mía como "bajocons". Si no estoy equivocado, creo que no tiene traducción al castellano [garrofón no existe en castellano], además de que sólo se vende en los mercados de la Comunidad Valenciana, al menos yo no los he visto en otro sitio.
Sólo he visto traducido el "garrofó" o "bajocó" (repito, es lo mismo) en un libro de recetas valencinas escrito en castellano y si mal no recuerdo era traducido como "judión del Perú". ¡¡¡En mi vida he visto nada semejante!!!
Volviendo a las "bajoquetes" (acabado en *-es* por ser plural femenino) las hay verdes (las más normales), "roiget" (bajoquetes roigetes), que cuando estan crudas tienen unas manchas rojas y tambien "bajoquetes blanques" que en algunos pueblos las llaman también "bajoquetes de la mantega". Posiblemente haya comarcas y pueblos donde los ingredientes de la paella reciban otros nombres. De eso no me cabe duda.
En fin, un aficionado que no se salta ni un domingo ni fiesta de guardar sin hacer ni comer paella.
Te mando unas fotos de los "garrofons" o "bajocons" y de las "bajoquetes" cortadas.
Un saludo.  

P.D. No estoy seguro si se escribe roiget (de roig) o roget. Si estoy equivocado que alguien me corrija, por favor.


----------



## betulina

Me han encantado vuestras explicaciones, gracias!



Tombatossals said:


> P.D. No estoy seguro si se escribe roiget (de roig) o roget. Si estoy equivocado que alguien me corrija, por favor.



Tombatossals, para mí es "roget/rogeta", y supongo que por vuestras tierra también. Como ya no hace el sonido de "tx", ya no hace falta la "i", diría. Si me equivoco corregidme, también.

Salut, nois, i bon cap de setmana!


----------



## DCPaco

Yo también he aprendido muchísimo de (todos) ustedes.

Nuevamente gracias.

Paco


----------



## Samaruc

Tombatossals said:


> El "garrofón" que menciona Samaruc es conocido en algunas comarcas valencianas como "garrofó" y en otras como en la mía como "bajocons".



Ei, gràcies per la informació, Tombatossals. No sabia això dels "bajocons". Sona bé, m'ho apunte.

Salut!


----------



## KikoJ

Samaruc,

No estoy de acuerdo contigo cuando dices que bachoqueta (o bachoqueta) es un catalanismo que hemos adoptado en la Comunitat Valenciana. Desconozco si esa palabra se usa también en el Catalán. Bachoqueta es un término que se ha empleado de siempre en muchas comarcas de la Comunitat.

En este caso, 'bachoqueta/bajoqueta' no forma parte del vocabulario que unos cuantos valencianos acomplejados pancatalanistas han querido importar, pretendiendo con ello ir de cultos frente a los que hablan el Valenciano de toda la vida.

Dicho esto, siempre resulta interesante saber que compartimos tantas cosas ambas lenguas.


----------



## Dymn

_Friendly reminder_ de que en todo el oeste de Cataluña se usa _bajoca _de modo habitual, incluso aquí en Tarragona que hablamos con acento oriental.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Kiko, el pa catalanisme és una posició política que es pot discutir, la unitat de la llengua de Catalunya i del País Valencià, no. El valencià entés com a les parles no-castellanes del País Valencià forma, juntament amb les parles de l'oest de Catalunya, el bloc occidental del català, un dels dos grans blocs dialectals, essent català de l'oest de Catalunya i valencià del País Valencià (i del sud de Catalunya) més propers entre sí que amb els dialectes orientals de Catalunya i de Balears (principalment). Per tant, «bachoqueta» és un catalanisme en castellà en tant que prové del valencià «bajoqueta», dis-li valencianisme, dis-li espardenyada si vols.

En conseqüència, t'animo, Kiko, a que escriguis en valencià, el de tota la vida, tal com el parles, en aquest fòrum, que també és el del valencià.

No s'ha de confondre identitat cultural o política amb lingüística. El valencià de tota la vida és la mateixa llengua que el català (valencià, no cal canviar-li lo nom), fins i tot si no és parlat per catalans.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Dymn said:


> _Friendly reminder_ de que en todo el *oeste* de Cataluña se usa _bajoca _de modo habitual, incluso aquí en Tarragona que hablamos con acento oriental.



En aquest cas no sé si és més aviat un terme del sud de Catalunya, perquè a Lleida (ciutat) diem més aviat «mongeta verda» per al fruit, juraria, tot i que segons el DCVB diu que «bajoca» per a «fesol» es diu (o es deia fa un segle) a l'Urgell, més al nord. També indica «mongeta» i «fesol» com a mots emprats en nord-occidental al cantó de «bajoca». Com que «bajoca» ve de l'àrab tindria sentit que la divisió fos «Catalunya Vella - Catalunya Nova i País Valencià» en lloc de l'eix est-oest.

(Tot i que Lleida ciutat és Catalunya Nova, però potser els diem mongetes perquè les collim al supermercat o al mercat normalment)


----------



## Penyafort

De fet, es tracta, com en força altres casos, d'un terme compartit entre el català i l'aragonès, o més específicament, i per raons òbvies de continuïtat geogràfica, entre l'aragonès centro-oriental (sobrarbenc i ribagorçà) i el català occidental. A més, l'aragonès "apitxa" des d'antic, per tant el terme és _bachoca_, i el diminutiu, _bachoqueta_. Tenint en compte que la provinença del gros de les persones que participaren en l'expansió al sud era d'aquesta zona entre els comtats de Sobrarb i d'Urgell, és prou normal que el mot arrelat al valencià sigui bajoca i no mongeta tendra.


----------



## Doraemon-

Bajoqueta és un catalanisme quan s'utilitza en castellà. És una de les formes en que es diu a las "judías verdes" en llengua catalana. No es només propi de la variant valenciana, també s'utilitza en algunes zones del Principat. Però de totes maneres el valencià és català, així que...
En valencià/català tenim castellanismes com "flamenc", que venen d'Andalusia i altres d'Amèrica, i no de Castella, i no deixen de ser castellanismes perquè fa referència a l'idioma castellà, no a Castella. El mateix amb els anglicismes que vénen dels Estats Units, no deixen de ser anglicismes encara que no vinguen d'Anglaterra.
"Capicúa" o "Alioli" també són catalanismes, en castellà, encara que els diga un valencià i siguen igual en valencià.


----------

